# Recordings You Are So Happy With, You No Longer Quest For Others



## realdealblues

Like many of you, I have many, many recordings and many of those recordings are of the same work.

Sometimes I just like to hear different takes on certain works, but much of the time I am questing for "the one" that speaks to me the most.

It's a sickness many of us share 

But occasionally there are certain recordings that I find I am 100% happy with and I honestly don't care if I hear a different version ever again. I find my definitive recordings for specific works and the quest has ended. Many I've had for a while and I still have no interest in listening to any other versions.

I'm sure some of you have a few like that. This isn't a "my favorite recording is better than yours thread". It's a "this recording speaks to me personally" thread.

I'll start off with a few of mine.

Mozart: Requiem - Sir Neville Marriner (I've listened to probably 100 different Requiem's in my life and this one is still my favorite recording and the only one I listen to anymore)









Prokofiev: Complete Symphonies - Neeme Jarvi (I have a few other random symphonies from conductors I tend to collect, Bernstein, Karajan, etc, but I am so happy with Jarvi's Prokofiev cycle that it's the only one I require)









Rachmaninov: Complete Symphonies - Mariss Jansons (Jansons's Rachmaninov Symphonies have kept me happy since I first bought this set years ago and it is still the only one I need)









Mozart: The Magic Flute - Sir Neville Marriner (I'm actually listening to this one right now. Samuel Ramey is my favorite Bass in Opera, add Marriner's conducting and it's the only recording I need)


----------



## Vaneyes

Questing for a single recording for works of interest has been my collecting philosophy for about fifteen years. In no way does it mean the best. It was never meant to be that. It was only meant to please me. That said, I think I have a pretty good ear, and that probably half of my collection would please most. BTW I agree regarding your Oslo/Jansons Rachmaninov choice, though I stray for No. 2 (LSO/Rozhdestvensky).

A few of my "in-tight" picks...

*JS Bach* solo keyboard - GG
*JS Bach* Cello Suites - Schiff
*Handel* Cti. Grossi, Op.6 - Guildhall Str. Ens.
*Mozart* Requiem - Scherchen (1958)
*Mozart* "Figaro" - Bohm (DG)
*LvB* "Eroica" - HvK (1963)
*Schumann* Syms. 1 - 4 - LB (DG)
*Brahms* Syms. 1 - 4 - HvK (1964)
*Dvorak* Sym. 7 - LB
*Bruckner* Sym. 5 - Horenstein
*Bruckner *Sym. 9 - Jochum (EMI)
*Mahler* Sym. 3 - LB (Sony)
*Britten* "Frank Bridge Vars." - Csaba
*Prokofiev *PC 3 - Argerich
*Schnittke* "Florian" - Segerstam
*Scriabin *Sym. 3 - Barenboim
*Ravel* Piano Cto. in G - ABM
*Shostakovich* Sym. 4 - Rozhdestvensky


----------



## realdealblues

Some nice choices Vaneyes.

I also agree with Gould for Bach. I'm not done listening to all the Schumann symphony recordings I have, but actually Bernstein's CBS/Sony recordings lead the pack for me. Another one you mentioned starts my next grouping 

Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - Leonard Bernstein (This 1st recording Leonard Bernstein did of Mahler's 3rd still makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up)









Holst: The Planets - Charles Dutoit (Other than the occasion listen to Bernstein or Karajan, Dutoit's Planets still stands alone for me as the one I couldn't live without)









Saint-Saens: Carnival Of The Animals & Symphonic Poems: Danse Macabre, Phaeton & Le Rouet d'Omphale - Charles Dutoit (Another Dutoit masterpiece for me. I bought this CD probably 10-15 years ago and I still feel no need to listen to any other recordings of any of these works)


----------



## Ukko

Sorry to disagree (hah), but you are leaving yourself vulnerable to being labeled a stick-in-the-mud. It seems like nowadays one can, mostly with ease but nearly always some way, get to hear just about any recording before (or instead of) paying for it. One never knows if the next performance he hears will knock his socks off, send him into a swoon, or reveal to him the meaning of life&everything.

Not all of those outcomes may seem desirable to you, but still . . .


----------



## Art Rock

I rarely chase for more than one version of any work - the exception to the rule being the compositions I love most (the ones I define as "hors consours" in my blog - in total less than a hundred over all classical music genres), and then only when one or more singers are involved. That said, I don't think that these versions of three of these masterpieces can ever be improved for me:

Gorecki - Symphony 3
View attachment 11728


Barber - Knoxville Summer of 1915
View attachment 11727


Mahler - Kindertotenlieder
View attachment 11729


----------



## realdealblues

Hilltroll72 said:


> Sorry to disagree (hah), but you are leaving yourself vulnerable to being labeled a stick-in-the-mud. It seems like nowadays one can, mostly with ease but nearly always some way, get to hear just about any recording before (or instead of) paying for it. One never knows if the next performance he hears will knock his socks off, send him into a swoon, or reveal to him the meaning of life&everything.
> 
> Not all of those outcomes may seem desirable to you, but still . . .


I considered that possibility, but I already know the answer to Life, The Universe & Everything is 42.

I'm getting old and tired. I'm more than happy being labeled a stick-in-the-mud or as Jethro Tull once sang, to be "Living In The Past".


----------



## Vaneyes

Leaps of logic are inevitable in discussions like this (such as being a 'stick in the mud', or 'being chained to only one rec. of a work'), but there's nothing to argue, discuss, debate about really. Each to his own (or, you're on your own) in the collecting arena.

I think it's important to keep listening with objectivity. In my case, for old that may have fallen through the cracks, or for new artists that may find an even better way of saying something. 

Chances are, after decades of listening to umpteen recs. of most works, that most of the favorites acquired (sometimes countless auditions), are going to remain so. 

Analogies with best friends, exquisite wines, discerning restaurants, may be made. Pick 'n choose. :tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

The first, the last and the best:









Von Karajan's version is not bad either, but it still does not compare...


----------



## moody

realdealblues said:


> I considered that possibility, but I already know the answer to Life, The Universe & Everything is 42.
> 
> I'm getting old and tired. I'm more than happy being labeled a stick-in-the-mud or as Jethro Tull once sang, to be "Living In The Past".


42 ?? you're still almost a whippersnapper.


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> 42 ?? you're still almost a whippersnapper.


_rdb_ is right. 42 is *The Ideal Age*. Wisdom, mental powers and manual skills are in balance. They never will be again.


----------



## Vaneyes

Is that all there is?


----------



## Prodromides

I am so immensely satisfied with this Timpani album of string orchestra works by Andre Jolivet, that I don't imagine any other subsequent recordings (none that I'm aware of, to date) could be more satisfying:










Yet I feel the same about the _ebs_ recording of Ernest Bloch's pieces for cello and orchestra ...










...and still I have purchased other recordings of _Schelomo_ and _Voice in the Wilderness_ because I like the music so much.

So ... I think it's a rare thing for me to own only a single album of a musical work (that I like much) and it's common for me to own only one version of concert music which hasn't (as of yet) resonated with me.


----------



## moody

Bit disappointing not to havs seen more replies,it's always interesting to see other peoples' choices---also fairly horrifying often.
I think that it is most necessary to have different versions of "important" works. But here are some of my indispensible recordings.

Schubert. Die Schoene Mullerin" Aksel Schiotz, 1945
" Winterreise. Peter Anders. Live 1942.
Rachmaninoff. The Piano Concerti. Earl Wild, Royal Phil / Horrenstein.
Dvorak. New World Symphony / Toscanini.
Liszt. B Minor Sonata. Jorge Bolet. (Everest).
Beethoven. Hammerklavier Sonata, Egon Petri.
Verdi . Aida Zinka Milanov, Jussi Bjorling.
Berlioz. Symphonie Fantastique. Stokowski / New Philharmonia.
Dohnanyi. Variations On A Nursery Song. Kornel Zemplenyi, pno. Hungarian State Orch. / Lehel.
Mozart. The Piano Concerti. Lili Kraus. Vienna Festival Orch./ Stephen Simon.
Tchaikovsky. Piano Concert No. 1.Horowitz / Toscanini. Live, April 25th, 1943. Mobile warfare !!
Beethoven. Symphony No.7. Furtwaengler, live Berlin 1943.
Ravel. Gaspard De La Nuit. Charles Rosen.
Brahms. Piano Concert No.2. Gina Bachauer, London Symph. / Skrowaczewski.
Stravinsky. Le Sacre Du Printemps. Boston Sym phony / Pierre Monteaux. He conducted the premier.
Puccini. La Boheme. Tagliavini,Carteri,Taddei,Siepi.cond. Santini.
Verdi. Un Ballo In Maschera. Jan Peerce. Zinka Milanov.Leonard Warren, Kirstin Thorberg. NY Met. /Bruno Walter. Live 1944. Dream cast.

I could go for pages but enough.


----------



## bigshot

I can't even imagine choosing just one Ring!

This is a tough question for me because I enjoy the contrasts of different interpretations. There aren't many pieces I want to hear performed the same way every time.

Off the top of my head, the only ones I can think of is Previn's version of R-K Schehrezade with the Vienna Philharmonic on Philips (It smokes the competition) and Fiedler's Living Stereo Offenbach disk.


----------



## Ravndal

Ravel - Gaspard De La Nuit (Sigurd Slåttebrekk)
Grieg Lyrical Pieces (Einar Steen Nøkleberg)
Debussy Piano Works (Paul Crossley, but due to crappy compressed files, i sometimes switch to Håkon Austbø)


----------



## Wandering

Le Nozze - Giulini - EMI

Die Zauberflote - Abbado/Klemperer

Peer Gynt - Blomstedt SFSO

Ebony Concerto - Stravinsky - Boulez DG

Wozzeck - Berg - Abbado both video and cd

Romeo and Juliet ballet suite - Prokofiev - Muti Philadelphia

Also a huge fan of the way Quasthoff did Erlkonig on RCA recording.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

From my LP archive: 

Witold Malcuzynski: Chopin Waltzes

Agustin Anievas: Chopin Etudes 

Benedetti Michelangeli: Debussy Images and Children's Corner

Beecham/Royal Philharmonic: Mendelssohn Symphony No.4 (Italian)

Klemperer/New Philharmonia Orchestra: Bach Mass in B minor 

Sir Malcolm Sargent/Royal Liverpool Philharmonic: Handel Messiah (1959) 

Van Beinum/Royal Concertgebouw Otchestra: Handel Water Music and Music for the Royal Fireworks (Hamilton Harty Version) 

Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra: Prokofiev Alexander Nevsky Cantata (in English) 

Oistrakh Igor/Oistrakh David/Moscow Radio Symphony: Lalo Symphonie espagnole

Jokheles/Rozhdestvensky/Orchestra of the Bolshoi Theatre: De Falla Nights in the gardens of Spain 

Niyazi/USSR State Symphony: Amirov Symphonic Mugams "Shur" and "Kurdy Ovshary"

Ernest Ansermet/L'Orchestra de la Suisse Romande: Rimsky Korsakov Symphony No.2 (Antar)

and many more ...


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm very pleased to announce that Previn's Rimsky-Korsakov Scheherazade smoke has not reach Reiner's rec. yet. :lol:


----------



## bigshot

I have both and I like Previn's a lot better.

I noticed something interesting as I've been ripping my collection. I tend to have more versions of pieces I have trouble with than ones I instantly like. I've struggled for years with Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra. I must have at least a half dozen versions, and I still don't get it. And I love Smetana's Moldau, but all I have is Kubelik. Weird.


----------



## moody

bigshot said:


> I have both and I like Previn's a lot better.
> 
> I noticed something interesting as I've been ripping my collection. I tend to have more versions of pieces I have trouble with than ones I instantly like. I've struggled for years with Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra. I must have at least a half dozen versions, and I still don't get it. And I love Smetana's Moldau, but all I have is Kubelik. Weird.


If you really like the empty piece, Beecham and Stokowski do the best job.


----------



## kv466

Mozart - Piano concerto no.20, Evgeny Kissin with Vladimir Spivakov and the Moscow Virtuosi 
- Piano concerto no.24, Glenn Gould with Walter Susskind and the (sorry, forgot right now)
Tchaikovsky - Piano concerto no.1, Earl Wild with Anatole Fistolauri and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Tchaikovsky - Violin concerto, Erik Friedman with Seiji Ozawa and the Boston Symphony Orchestra
Vivaldi - Joseph Silverstein with Seiji Ozawa and the Boston Symphony Orchestra
Grieg - Piano concerto, Earl Wild with Rene Leibowitz and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Gerswhin - Rhapsody in Blue, Misha Dichter with Sir Neville Marriner and the Philharmonia Orchestra


Like with many of you, this can go on and on and on and on...it was nice seeing some others I feel this way about; even as early as the OP!


----------



## Hausmusik

This is tricky, because there are some recordings that I find amazing that nevertheless don't "satisfy" because the work in question is one so rich and inexhaustible that I crave multiple perspectives (like Schubert's late chamber music for strings/final sonatas, Beethoven's sonatas/quartets, Brahms' symphonies, Mahler's symphonies, Mozart's piano concertos, pretty much everything by Bach, etc.) So the recordings that truly satisfy me are unlikely to be of my very, very favorite compositions, if that makes sense.

But here are recordings I'd suggest:

Berg: Violin Concerto, Anne-Sophie Mutter
Bruckner: Symphony#4, Karajan: Berlin PO (EMI not DG)
Ravel: Piano Concerto, Argerich/Abbado:Berlin PO
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3, ditto
Britten: Cello Suites, Rostropovich
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata, Rostropovich/Britten
Dutilleux: Cello Concerto (Tout un monde. . .), Rostropovich
Schnittke & Rachmaninoff, Cello Sonatas, Jiri Barta
Faure, Ravel & Debussy Piano Trios: Florestan Trio
Mozart: Sinfonia concertante, Oistrakh & son
Shostakovich, Violin Concerto, Vengerov/Rostropovich
Prokofiev, Violin Concerto #1, Vengerov/Rostropovich
Shostakovich, Symphony #5, Haitink: RCO
Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos, Rudolf Serkin
Hummel, B Minor Piano Concerto, Hough
Beethoven: Kreutzer Sonata, Faust/Melnikov
Mozart: Requiem, Christie/Florissants
Beethoven: Triple Concerto, Zinman/Mork/Bronfman/Shaham
Brahms, Piano Quartet #1, Nash Ensemble
Haydn, Opus 20 and 76 Quartets, Quatuor Mosaiques (this is an exception to my comments above--these *are* inexhaustible works, and yet I have given up on trying to find another recorded performance to match much less surpass these)

(I didn't expect there to be so much Rostropovich on here.)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Generally I love having multiple recordings as I love hearing different interpretations of music.

That being said, I love the recording of Beethoven's Piano Concertos by Barenboim/Klemperer. A great match up and a beautiful recording. I have never felt the need to explore other recordings as yet.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

How could I forget Schubert's Arpeggione Sonata performed by Rostropovich & Britten.


----------



## Vaneyes

bigshot said:


> I have both and I like Previn's a lot better.
> 
> I noticed something interesting as I've been ripping my collection. I tend to have more versions of pieces I have trouble with than ones I instantly like. I've struggled for years with Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra. I must have at least a half dozen versions, and I still don't get it. And I love Smetana's Moldau, but all I have is Kubelik. Weird.


Your guy Preven did a decent Bartok CFO w. LAPO (Telarc), but I prefer ACO/Dorati (Eloquence).


----------



## bigshot

Dorati is another conductor I have a lot of without realizing it. I have that Bartok. I'll dig it out and give it another spin when I get my energy back to bang my head against Bartok again.


----------



## mahlerii

I was just thinking about this today, and the work that popped into my mind was the Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 2. The only CD that I have is Bernard Haitink and the Philharmonia Orchestra on EMI. The exception is the Hickox recording of the original version on Chandos. Considering that I do have many recordings of different works, I really am suprised why I don't have more recordings of this piece. Haitink's recording is a real blockbuster, and I am moved to tears at the giant upheaval in the last movement. I have all of the Haitink VW recordings which I like very much. I can't do without my LP of the Mitropoulos 4th however.


----------



## DavidA

I have the Glyndebourne production of Cosi fan Tutte DVD conducted by Fischer. Comes as near to perfection as you can get, I think.


----------



## Op.123

Schumann piano concerto - Lipatti / Karajan
Grieg piano concerto - Lipatti / Galliera
Brahms piano concertos - Arrau / Giulini
Tchaikovsky piano concerto 1 - Arrau / Galliera
Beethoven piano concertos - Arrau / Galliera 
Weber konzertstuck - Arrau / Galliera
Beethoven piano sonatas 21, 26, 23, 22, 7, 24, 28, 31, 32 - Arrau
Chopin etudes - Arrau
Chopin fantaisie op. 49 - Arrau
Schumann carnival - Arrau
Chopin piano concerto 1 - Lipatti / Ackermann
Mozart piano concerto 21 - Lipatti / Karajan
Liszt piano concerto 1 - Lipatti / Ansermet
Bartok piano concerto 3 - Lipatti / Sacher
Bach piano concerto 1 - Lipatti / Beinum
Mozart piano sonata 8 - Lipatti
Enescu piano sonata 3 - Lipatti
Bach partita for solo keyboard 1 - Lipatti
Chopin barcarolle - Lipatti
Brahms selection of waltzes - Lipatti

I am not searching for other recordings of them at the moment as the recordings I have are incredible but I cannot predict what I may do in the future.


----------



## Op.123

Burroughs said:


> Schumann piano concerto - Lipatti / Karajan
> Grieg piano concerto - Lipatti / Galliera
> Brahms piano concertos - Arrau / Giulini
> Tchaikovsky piano concerto 1 - Arrau / Galliera
> Beethoven piano concertos - Arrau / Galliera
> Weber konzertstuck - Arrau / Galliera
> Beethoven piano sonatas 21, 26, 23, 22, 7, 24, 28, 31, 32 - Arrau
> Chopin etudes - Arrau
> Chopin fantaisie op. 49 - Arrau
> Schumann carnival - Arrau
> Chopin piano concerto 1 - Lipatti / Ackermann
> Mozart piano concerto 21 - Lipatti / Karajan
> Liszt piano concerto 1 - Lipatti / Ansermet
> Bartok piano concerto 3 - Lipatti / Sacher
> Bach piano concerto 1 - Lipatti / Beinum
> Mozart piano sonata 8 - Lipatti
> Enescu piano sonata 3 - Lipatti
> Bach partita for solo keyboard 1 - Lipatti
> Chopin barcarolle - Lipatti
> Brahms selection of waltzes - Lipatti
> 
> I am not searching for other recordings of them at the moment as the recordings I have are incredible but I cannot predict what I may do in the future.


Schumann piano concerto - Arrau
Grieg piano concerto - Arrau
Brahms piano concertos - Arrau
Tchaikovsky piano concerto 1 - Arrau
Beethoven piano concertos 1, 2 & 4 - Arrau
Weber konzertstuck - Arrau
Beethoven piano sonatas 21, 22, 23, 26, 7, 24, 28, 31 & 32 - Arrau
Chopin etudes - Arrau
Chopin fantaisie op. 49 - Arrau
Schumann carnival - Arrau
Chopin piano concerto 1 - Zimerman
Chopin piano concerto 2 - Zimerman
Mozart piano concerto 24 - Solomon
Mozart piano concerto 20 - Richter
Scribian piano concerto - Solomon
Bliss piano concerto - Solomon
Beethoven piano sonatas 8, 14, 29, 27 - Solomon
Liszt hungarian fantasy - Solomon
Mozart piano sonatas 11 & 17 - Solomon
Rachmaninoff piano concerto 2 - Richter
Schumann kreisleriana - Lupu
Schumann introduction and allegro appasionato - Richter
Schumann fantaisie op. 12 - Richter
Schumann waldszenen - Richter
Schumann Kinderszenen - Lupu
Chopin ballades - Zimerman

A few changes and additions


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

View attachment 17383









Really really really wonderful performances.


----------



## techniquest

*Shostakovich - Symphony No.5* / Petrenko, RLivPO / Naxos (though I still loove the old Ancerl recording on Suprafon)
*Khachaturian - Symphony No.2* / Neeme Jarvi. RScotO / Chandos (though there're not a whole stack of options out there and I would buy a new recording should one ever appear)
*Rachmaninov - The Symphonies* / Ashkenazy, Concertgebouw / Decca (the best 1st by miles, and the rest are pretty damned good too)
*Respighi - Rome tone poems* / Batiz, RPO / Naxos (many look down their noses at these works, but I like them and if you want to hear them sparkle, you can't do better than this recording)


----------



## StevenOBrien

Maazel's 1978 Don Giovanni for the Losey 1979 film adaptation. Nothing else even comes close, in my opinion.


----------



## bigshot

Losey's Don Giovanni is just about perfect in every way.


----------



## bigshot

techniquest said:


> [BRespighi - Rome tone poems[/B] / Batiz, RPO / Naxos (many look down their noses at these works, but I like them and if you want to hear them sparkle, you can't do better than this recording)


Check out Sinopoli on these!


----------



## Vaneyes

Burroughs said:


> Schumann piano concerto - Lipatti / Karajan
> Grieg piano concerto - Lipatti / Galliera
> Brahms piano concertos - Arrau / Giulini
> Tchaikovsky piano concerto 1 - Arrau / Galliera
> Beethoven piano concertos - Arrau / Galliera
> Weber konzertstuck - Arrau / Galliera
> Beethoven piano sonatas 21, 26, 23, 22, 7, 24, 28, 31, 32 - Arrau
> Chopin etudes - Arrau
> Chopin fantaisie op. 49 - Arrau
> Schumann carnival - Arrau
> Chopin piano concerto 1 - Lipatti / Ackermann
> Mozart piano concerto 21 - Lipatti / Karajan
> Liszt piano concerto 1 - Lipatti / Ansermet
> Bartok piano concerto 3 - Lipatti / Sacher
> Bach piano concerto 1 - Lipatti / Beinum
> Mozart piano sonata 8 - Lipatti
> Enescu piano sonata 3 - Lipatti
> Bach partita for solo keyboard 1 - Lipatti
> Chopin barcarolle - Lipatti
> Brahms selection of waltzes - Lipatti
> 
> I am not searching for other recordings of them at the moment as the recordings I have are incredible but I cannot predict what I may do in the future.


Re your numerous Lipatti listings/preferences, I'm curious to know if you're aware of the recent Avie (2CD) release of Borac playing Lipatti compositions. :tiphat:


----------



## Bradius

Karajan's recording of the four Brahms symphonies. Beautiful playing and great power. I've heard other, but I just love this one.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bradius said:


> Karajan's recording of the four Brahms symphonies. Beautiful playing and great power. I've heard other, but I just love this one.


Which decade's recs.?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

One recording which immediately comes to mind for me personally is the 2010 (I believe) release of *Mahler's Second Symphony under Klaus Tennstedt with the LPO*. One of his final shows with the LPO if memory serves. Now I have acquired other copies of the second in cycle boxed sets but none of them have been able surpass Tennstedt's live performance. I cannot quite put my finger on it but it just feels right to me. Klemperer came close but just fell short.


----------



## Bradius

Originally Posted by Bradius 
Karajan's recording of the four Brahms symphonies. Beautiful playing and great power. I've heard other, but I just love this one.

Which decade's recs.?

1977-78.


----------



## Op.123

Arrau / Galliera – Beethoven: piano concertos
Arrau – Beethoven: 32 variations in C minor, WoO. 80
Arrau – Beethoven: piano sonatas 7, 21, 22, 23, 24, 26, 28, 31, 32
Arrau / Giulini – Brahms: piano concertos
Arrau / Galliera – Weber: Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79
Arrau / Galliera – Tchaikovsky: piano concerto no. 1, in B-flat minor, op. 23
Arrau / Galliera – Grieg: piano concerto in A minor, op. 16
Arrau – Schubert: impromptus D. 946
Arrau – Schubert: fantasy in C major “Wanderer”, D. 760
Arrau – Schubert: allegretto in C minor, D. 915
Arrau – Schubert: march in E major, D. 606
Arrau – Schubert: moments musicaux D. 780
Arrau – Chopin: piano sonata no. 3, in B minor, op. 38
Arrau – Chopin: fantaisie in F minor, op. 49
Arrau – Chopin: etudes op. 10 & op. 25
Arrau – Chopin: allegro de concert in A major, op. 46
Arrau / Galliera – Schumann: piano concerto in A minor, op. 54
Arrau – Schumann: carnaval op. 9
Arrau – Chopin: tarantella in A-flat major, op. 43
Arrau – Debussy: danse (tarantella styrienne) 
Arrau – Debussy: Estampes no. 3, jardins sous la pluie
Solomon – Beethoven: piano sonatas 8, 14, 27, 29
Solomon – Scarlatti: piano sonata in F major, L. 384
Solomon – Bach: cantata BWV. 140, chorus “Wachet auf”
Solomon – Mozart: piano sonata no. 11, in A major, K.331
Solomon – Mozart: piano sonata no. 17, in D major, K. 576
Solomon / Menges – Mozart: piano concerto no. 24, in C minor, K. 491
Solomon / Susskind – Liszt: Hungarian fantasy
Solomon / Dobroven – Scriabin: Piano concerto in F-sharp major, op. 20
Solomon / Boult – Bliss: Piano concerto in B-flat major
Richter / Sanderling – Beethoven: Rondo in B-flat major, WoO. 6
Richter / Wislocki – Mozart: piano concerto no. 20, in D minor, K. 466
Richter / Rowicki – Prokofiev: piano concerto no. 5, in G major, op. 55
Richter – Schumann: introduction and allegro appassionato in G major, op. 92
Richter – Schumann: novelette no. 1, in F major, op. 21
Richter – Schumann: toccata no. 2, in C major, op. 7
Richter – Schumann: marsch no. 2
Richter – Schumann: waldszenen op. 82
Richter – Schumann: fantasiestücke op. 12
Richter / Wislocki – Rachmaninoff: piano concerto no. 2, in C minor, op. 18
Richter – Rachmaninoff: preludes op. 23, 2, 4, 5, 7 & preludes op. 32, 1, 2

There... DONE!!


----------



## millionrainbows

Recordings You Are So Happy With, You No Longer Quest For Others:

Varèse, Nocturnal/Ecuatorial, Abravanel, Utah SO

The Varèse Album (Wounded Bird 2-CD)

Charles Ives, Symphonies 2, 3, and "Holidays:" Bernstein, NYPO

Ives, Short Pieces, Gunther Schuller

Ives, Three Places in New England, Tilson-Thomas, Boston SO

George Crumb, Madrigals, Jan DeGaetani (New World)

Debussy, Preludes Book II, Richter in Spoleto

Barber, Sonata Op.26, Van Cliburn 

Schoenberg, 5 Pieces for Orchestra, Robert Craft, Columbia Masterworks LP (not on CD)

Couperin: Les Mysteriouse Barricades, Anthony Newman, NPR

Glenn Gould: Bach

Mahler 6: Sanderling

Handel Arias: Lorraine Hunt Lieberson

Mozart Flute Concertos: James Galway


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

When purchasing a work that is new to me I generally do a little bit of research as to which recordings are considered to be among the finest. My decisions are further affected by my own personal experiences with given conductors, soloists, orchestras, etc... I suppose I am seeking out the "best" possible recording... but with the full awareness that there really is no such thing. Every recording or performance by a conductor/soloist of real merit brings something different to the work... unveils elements that others might have down-played. For much of the music that I own, a single recording is enough... but for a great many of my favorite works I can't begin to imagine limiting myself to a single recording. Like the OP Marriner's recording of Mozart's Requiem remains my favorite... perhaps out of pure sentiment as it was Marriner who first introduced me to the Requiem ala _Amadeus_. A single Ring? Surely you jest! A single Beethoven cycle? Preposterous! A single ultimate recording of any of Mozart's great 4... nay great 6 operas?! Pah! I can't even limit myself to a single cycle of Bach's cantatas. Who would such be possible when there are such widely differing alternatives as Gardiner, Rilling, Suzuki, etc...? Right now I'm listening to Ruggerio Ricci perform Beethoven's violin concerto... one of at least 7 or 8 recordings that I have... and love.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Recordings You Are So Happy With, You No Longer Quest For Others:

Varèse, Nocturnal/Ecuatorial, Abravanel, Utah SO

The Varèse Album (Wounded Bird 2-CD)

Charles Ives, Symphonies 2, 3, and "Holidays:" Bernstein, NYPO

Ives, Short Pieces, Gunther Schuller

Ives, Three Places in New England, Tilson-Thomas, Boston SO

George Crumb, Madrigals, Jan DeGaetani (New World)

Schoenberg, 5 Pieces for Orchestra, Robert Craft, Columbia Masterworks LP (not on CD)


I'd probably be quite happy with a single recording of any of these works as well... considering I wouldn't be likely to listen to any of them more than once a decade... if that.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Maazel's 1978 Don Giovanni for the Losey 1979 film adaptation. Nothing else even comes close, in my opinion.

My personal favorite would be Krips...










Followed by Giulini, Bohm (both the studio recording and the live version with the magnificent Lisa della Casa), Fricsay, and Jacobs.


----------



## Mahlerian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I'd probably be quite happy with a single recording of any of these works as well... considering I wouldn't be likely to listen to any of them more than once a decade... if that.


There was a comment here, but on reflection, I thought better of posting it, though I stand by its contents.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Never felt the need to buy another Mahler 4 after this exceptional recording

George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## moody

Vaneyes said:


> Re your numerous Lipatti listings/preferences, I'm curious to know if you're aware of the recent Avie (2CD) release of Borac playing Lipatti compositions. :tiphat:


You quite like Lipatti then !!
Well I'll be durned ,I thought that was your list.


----------



## Pantheon

I am very happy with Respighi's Pines of Rome conducted by Bernstein!









I also love most of what Martha Argerich plays









A relatively new pianist whose interpretation of Liszt baffled me!









And lastly, this version of the Rach' 2 and Rach' 3 which are fabulous!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Holst's The Planets by Charles Dutoit/Orchestre Symphonique de Montreal.

My favourite recording by far, it is just right for me from start to finish.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

A thread six years old but worth reviving. 
A subject I have thought on when I think I might like a different recording of a work I already have. 

These are ones I No longer seek other recordings for, although I may have acquired additional interpretations along the way (I purchase those big box downloads that have many works included).

Mahler Symphony No 4, Anton Nanut and the un-pronouncable Orchestra.

Brahms Hungarian Dances, Rossi and the VSOO. 

Rachmaninov Piano Concertos, Andsnes.

Mussorgsky Pictures at an Exhibition, Guilni & Chicago Symphony.

Debussy La Mer, Boulez & CSO. 

Mendelssohn Symphony no 4, Gardiner 

Can't think of any others right now.


----------



## bigshot

The only things I might not actively seek out alternate versions of are works that are relatively straight forward and two dimensional. Dukas "Sorcerer's Apprentice" would be an example I can think of offhand. I can't imagine living with just Boulez's La Mer or Gardiner's Italian. The differences are what makes versions interesting. If there was one way to conduct a work, we wouldn't really need conductors. There are truly great recordings that are perfect, but there's always an alternative that reveals a different aspect.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Nice old thread worth a revival:tiphat:

Just a few that come to mind (be it that I could always listen to other versions, but unlikely that these ones will ever leave me) or better, the ones I would always rebuy when my collection got lost:

JS Bach WTK S.Richter (the RCA studio rec is fine with me)
JS Bach Complete organ works Ton koopman
JS Bach complete cantatas Ton Koopman
JS Bach Hohe Messe Ton Koopman
JS Bach Motetten Gardiner II
Bartok Concerto for Orchestra RCO-Dorati
Bartok piano concertos Pollini Abbado
Bartok String quartets Takacs II
Beethoven Last String Quartets ABQ 
Beethoven 5-7 C.Kleiber
Beethoven Hammerklavier Gilels DG
Beethoven 32/111 Pogorelich
Berg violin concerto Chung/Solti
Brahms 3 andante, Knappertsbusch 1963
Brahms 4 C. Kleiber
Bruckner 5, 7, 8 BPO Wand
Bruckner 9 Lucerne Abbado
Mahler 3 BPO Haitink
Mahler 6 RCO Kondrashin
Mahler 9 Karajan live 1982
Messiaen organ works Olivier Latry DG
Messiaen QPLFDT Janine Jansen, Martin Frost & others
Messiaen St Fr d'Assisi Nagano
Messiaen Turangalila RCO Chailly
Messiaen Eclairs sur l au dela, BPO Rattle
Bach/Bartok/Prokofiev/Schubert/Schumann (various late recordings) S Richter 
Rach 3 Argerich/Chailly
Schubert, last sonatas, Zimerman
Schubert Winterreise Schreier/Richter
Shostakovich symph cycle, MSO Kondrashin (Note, the 2006 remastered Aulos issue, which improves the sonics dramatically)
Wolf Morike and Goethe Lieder Schreier/Sawallisch/Engel

This is not all


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

bigshot said:


> The only things I might not actively seek out alternate versions of are works that are relatively straight forward and two dimensional. Dukas "Sorcerer's Apprentice" would be an example I can think of offhand. I can't imagine living with just Boulez's La Mer or Gardiner's Italian. The differences are what makes versions interesting. If there was one way to conduct a work, we wouldn't really need conductors. There are truly great recordings that are perfect, but there's always an alternative that reveals a different aspect.


Interesting about that Gardiner CD, it has the traditional reading of symphony 4 plus Mendelssohn's revised movements 2-4. Symphony 5 is also on the disk. The revised version is not up to the original but of interest.






I do believe they missspelled revised.


----------



## Merl

I can't think of a single recording that I've settled on and never think will be improved. Who knows what the future will hold with new recordings or new discoveries? Plus, I change my mind on stuff all the time. For example I didn't think there was a better Planets than Handley...... Then I heard Dutoit..... Then I heard Ozawa. I'm never to old to be bowled over by the new.


----------



## Kiki

A different performer will always have something different to say. Otherwise who would invest in making new records of the same repertoire over and over again. That's also the "excuse" for my compulsive collector's complex...

Whether any new performance will strike a chord with any individual listener is a different matter, or for that matter a reasonable return for the investment. However, the possibility is always there. That's undeniable. And the joy of discovering something new in a piece of music that I love is always an exhilarating experience.

Some folks may not feel curious enough to discover new recordings, perhaps because they think the Blue Danube is the Blue Danube no matter who plays it, or perhaps after 100 recordings one finally said no more to oneself, or simply because they have better things to do in their lives. 

Perhaps someone really, honestly and genuinely, have found the perfect Blue Danube for himself/herself. That's fine and I feel happy for him/her. However I doubt this would ever happen to me.

BTW I've always loved Ozawa's Planets. It was one of my first LPs. Only after I had become more resourceful much later in life was I able to let the Dutoit make me dumbstruck. Handley's, despite being 25 years old, is a very recent discovery, and I love its "freshness" and how easy it moves along. Exhilarating.


----------



## jegreenwood

Trying to imagine a serious theatregoer saying they saw one terrific production of "Hamlet" and never needed to see another one.


----------



## Echolane

I am crazy about de Falla’s Nights in the Gardens of Spain. The version with Robert Casadesus was the first one I bought as an LP many many years ago. I thought I’d never like another but I’m listening now to Arthur Rubinstein playing it in his Music of Spain CD and I’m loving it. I also like Pristine Audio’s remastered version “Stokowski Conducts de Falla”, William Kapell. Beautiful. I no longer know which is my favorite.

I have an unusual favorite for Madame Butterfly. It is sung in German by Fritz Wunderlich and Pilar Lorengar and I find it exceptional!

Another favorite is Korngold’s Violin Concerto

My all time favorite tenor is Jussi Bjorling and my favorite cd to play of his is Disc 4 of Jussi Bjorling Edition which has mostly songs in Swedish.

My all time favorite soprano is Beverly Sills and my favorite two recordings are Bellini and Donizetti Heroines and her Mozart and Strauss recording. The latter generated a comment to the effect that it might be the greatest recital disc ever recorded. The former is “to die for” but only as an LP, it’s almost unlistenable as a CD.


----------



## D Smith

Another thread returned from the past. I’d be interested if realdealblues still feels the same way since it was originally posted 6 years ago. I’ve certainly never listened to a recording of a new work then never felt the need to listen to a different performance - unless it was a work I had no interest in returning to (I’d name names but that would run the risk of derailing the discussion!). For works that really speak to me, I’m always interested in hearing different interpretations. Like for everyone, some recordings have stood the test of time and I’d be happy to listen to them if that was the only option. But with streaming and cheap box sets the options today are virtually unlimited compared to 20 or 30 years ago, so I’ll eagerly listen to a new Brahms set, even if I am disappointed because it doesn’t hold a candle to sets that have been in my library for ages. There could always be a pot of musical gold at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## CnC Bartok

The only ones I can think of - and I have admittedly augmented since as the feeling has taken me, but not for a long long time - the Janacek operas under Charles Mackerras. They are near as dammit perfect!


----------



## flamencosketches

CnC Bartok said:


> The only ones I can think of - and I have admittedly augmented since as the feeling has taken me, but not for a long long time - the Janacek operas under Charles Mackerras. They are near as dammit perfect!











Is this the one to get? I'm very new to Janacek, and not terribly familiar with Mackerras (I like his Mozart well enough) but this is going on the list of things to check out.

Edit: Looks like no libretti...


----------



## CnC Bartok

^^^ Those are the recordings indeed, but that box is a non-starter without libretti. Try and find the individual releases of the operas. Sorry to put a dampener on things so rapidly.....

Edit: try to find the FIRST individual releases (I don't think the "Decca Originals" releases have libretti either)


----------



## flamencosketches

CnC Bartok said:


> ^^^ Those are the recordings indeed, but that box is a non-starter without libretti. Try and find the individual releases of the operas. Sorry to put a dampener on things so rapidly.....


Not your fault, it's Decca's. That woulda been a hell of a deal! 

Probably a better idea to take them one at at a time anyway, being that I've heard nothing of his operatic music.


----------



## CnC Bartok

flamencosketches said:


> Not your fault, it's Decca's. That woulda been a hell of a deal!
> 
> Probably a better idea to take them one at at a time anyway, being that I've heard nothing of his operatic music.


Whenever you're ready, old chap....:tiphat:


----------



## CnC Bartok

Libretto for The Cunning Little Vixen:

https://www.supraphon.com/catalogue/libretto

Struggling to find any others online, sorry!


----------



## starthrower

The Janacek is a great box. None of the bargain boxes have libretti. It comes with an excellent orchestral disc as well. The piano works set on DG with Rudolf Firkusny is another must have for Janacek fans.


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 122165
> 
> 
> Is this the one to get? I'm very new to Janacek, and not terribly familiar with Mackerras (I like his Mozart well enough) but this is going on the list of things to check out.
> 
> Edit: Looks like no libretti...


I have one that looks like that except it's yellow instead of blue. I'm not sure what's the difference.


----------



## jegreenwood

haydnguy said:


> I have one that looks like that except it's yellow instead of blue. I'm not sure what's the difference.


There's one for chamber and orchestral music with a yellow box.


----------



## joen_cph

A newcomer in my case, absolutely excellent - Mahler's 6th Symphony with Currentzis.

(won't be culling the others, but I could live with just this one).









Some others:

Nielsen 5 /Bernstein
Tchaikovsky 4-6 /Mravinsky stereo
Shostakovich 8 /Haitink

Tchaikovsky - Piano Cto 2 /Farnadi (!)
Medtner Piano Cto 3 /Ponti (!)
Shostakovitch 1st Cello Cto /Ma,Ormandy (!)

Händel Cti Grossi op.3 & op.6 / Pommer

Bach Cello Suites /Zeuthen


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

It’s very rare I stick with only one version of a work. Puccini’s Tosca is one that comes to mind. Nothing compares to Callas with De Sabata.


----------



## hoodjem

realdealblues said:


> Some nice choices Vaneyes.
> 
> I also agree with Gould for Bach. I'm not done listening to all the Schumann symphony recordings I have, but actually Bernstein's CBS/Sony recordings lead the pack for me.


Interesting. I have come to not be able to stand Gould playing Bach. IMHO, his interpretations are too fast, too clipped, too staccato. He never allows the music to breathe or finds any meaning in the music. When he plays Bach I don't hear music, I hear an over-caffeinated, metronomic robot.

I'll take Richter or Schiff or Gavrilov or Roberts or Xiao-Mei or Aldwell--or almost anyone else.

Very often--dare I say too often, I have heard a keyboard piece by Bach (on the radio or at a friend's house) and I think "that's really lovely--why didn't I know about this?" Later, I go look on my shelf and there it is in a recording by Gould. When I play it by Gould, the answer is obvious: because Gould plays it in a way that is anything but lovely. It sounds entirely mechanical, routine, and uninteresting.

Oddly, Gould's second (1981) recording of the Goldbergs is one of my favorites (as it is much slower than the 1955 version). There, I believe near the end of his life, he finally figured it out.

I wish he had lived longer so he could have re-recorded much more of Bach to let the music breathe.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have every commercial La Sonnambula recording on CD as far as I am aware, and none surpass this one for me (YMMV).










I think if this were in good sound there would be two at the top:


----------



## premont

Brahmsianhorn said:


> It's very rare I stick with only one version of a work. .


I only stick to one version of a work when no other versions are available (may be the case as to some rare Medieval music e.g.).


----------



## SixFootScowl

premont said:


> I only stick to one version of a work when no other versions are available (may be the case as to some rare Medieval music e.g.).


And that is pretty much the situation with *Menotti's Globolinks *opera, although there is another version on DVD.


----------



## starthrower

For 30 years I was happy with one recording of a work. But I've been hanging around this place too long and the neurosis is contagious. I now have 4,5,6 or more versions of some works, and even complete cycles. I need to quit soon.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I had been a classical collector for many years, and had owned numerous interpretations of my favorite and not so favorite works. Nearly ten years ago, I began to unload several thousand recordings, either selling them or giving them to thrift stores. Currently, I feel much happier living with about 600 of my all-time, favorite renditions. Here are just some of them, not including favorite chamber pieces, since the list would be too long:

Beethoven - Symphony 3>Munch/Boston SO and Cluytens/Berlin Phil.
Beethoven - Symphony 5>Karajan/Berlin Phil.(1963)
Beethoven - Symphony 9>Reiner/Chicago Symphony
Beethoven - Triple Concerto>Anda, Schneiderhan, Starker and Fricsay/Berlin Radio Sym. Orch.
Brahms - Symphony 1>Van Beinum/Concertgebouw Orch. (stereo, 1958) and Klemperer/Philharmonia
Brahms - Symphony 2>Kertesz/London Symphony on BBC Legends and Walter/NY Philharmonic (mono)
Brahms - Symphony 3>Kempe/Berlin Phil.
Brahms - Symphony 4>Van Beinum/Concertgebouw Orch. & Walter/Columbia Symphony
Brahms - Piano Concerto 1>Curzon w/ Szell/London Symphony and Serkin w/ Szell/Cleveland Orch.
Brahms - Piano Concerto 2>Gilels w/ Reiner/Chicago Sym.
Brahms - Violin Concerto>Szeryng w/ Monteux/London Sym.
Brahms - Double Concerto>Heifetz and Piatigorsky w/ Wallenstein/RCA Sym.
Debussy - orchestral collection>Martinon/Orch. of French Nat'l Radio 
Dvorak - Symphony 7>Szell/Cleveland Orch.
Dvorak - Symphony 8>Kertesz/London Sym. and Kubelik/Berlin Phil.
Dvorak - Cello Concerto>Gendron w/ Haitink/London Phil. and Fournier w/ Szell/Berlin Phil.
Haydn - Symphonies Complete>Dorati/Phil.Hungarica individual>Szell/Cleveland Orch.
Mendelssohn - Midsummer Night's Dream Incidental Music to> Kempe/Royal Phil. and Haitink/Concertgebouw (complete)
Mendelssohn - Symphony 3 "Scottish">Maag/London Sym.
Mendelssohn - Symphony 4 "Italian">Klemperer/Philharmonia
Mozart - Piano Concertos>Anda w/ Salzburg Camerata
Ravel - Orchestral collection>Martinon/French National Orch.
Schubert - Symphony 9 "The Great">Szell/Cleveland Orch (late 1950s version)
Schumann - Symphony 3>Bernstein/NY Phil.
Tchaikovsky - Symphony 5 Szell/Cleveland Orch.
Vaughan Williams - Symphony 3>Haitink/London Phil.


----------



## starthrower

I too have the Martinon Ravel and Debussy recordings which I'm very happy with and don't feel the need to buy anything else. But I've been getting carried away buying too much Beethoven, Brahms, and Mahler. I hardly ever listen to my Tennstedt, and Bernstein DG Mahler sets. And somehow I ended up with three Schumann cycles and I don't really like Schumann all that much. But Szell's No.2 is great!

I bought too many operas that I'll probably never get to know intimately. The same for string quartets, and piano music. Mostly I like Debussy and Beethoven for solo piano. And Ravel and Scriabin occasionally.


----------



## Becca

While I am not an inveterate collector by any stretch of the imagination, I have been constantly reminded that as exceptional as I find some recordings, there will probably be new and really interesting recording/performance coming before long. Sometimes it replaces favourites, sometimes it complements them, and often it causes not-quite-favourites to be purged.


----------



## premont

starthrower said:


> For 30 years I was happy with one recording of a work. But I've been hanging around this place too long and the neurosis is contagious. I now have 4,5,6 or more versions of some works, and even complete cycles. I need to quit soon.


This has nothing with neurosis to do. While multiple collecting often is an expression of a wish for collecting like the collecting of stamps, paintings et.c., it most often is based on a deep interest for performing traditions, and on the fact that no single musician will be able to illuminate all aspects of the great masterworks in one interpretation.


----------



## starthrower

premont said:


> This has nothing with neurosis to do. While multiple collecting often is an expression of a wish for collecting like the collecting of stamps, paintings et.c., it most often is based on a deep interest for performing traditions, and on the fact that no single musician will be able to illuminate all aspects of the great masterworks in one interpretation.


I understand. My comment was made with tongue in cheek and not meant to be taken too seriously. But this forum has most certainly influenced me to buy more recordings. Although I'll never go as far as some who purchase complete cycles in double digit numbers.


----------



## Becca

While sometimes it is obvious, in general there is a fine line between where collecting merges into OCD.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

starthrower said:


> I understand. My comment was made with tongue in cheek and not meant to be taken too seriously. But this forum has most certainly influenced me to buy more recordings. Although I'll never go as far as some who purchase complete cycles in double digit numbers.


A while back I figured I was getting a little crazy with Beethoven and Mahler symphonies, Bach Goldberg, and Chopin sonatas. I sold off 2/3 of them. It is silly for me to have something I only listened to once a year or two ago. I do still have many Holst Planets recordings and am beginning to think about reducing that in half at least.

The good thing I suppose is that this silliness is at least healthier than the destructive silliness of younger years.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I may have posted this before, but can't remember. Worth repeating. Out of all the recordings of this opera, this one is what stays on my mp3 player.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Chopin 
Piano Concerto No. 1 in E Minor

Rosina Lhevinne, piano; John Barnett, conductor; National Orchestral Association, orchestra









Can't findone better than this. She came out of semi retirement in her 80's to record it.


----------



## adriesba

The Nutcracker conducted by Bonynge. It's very unusual for me to not search for other recordings of works but that one is so good


----------



## Ras

Radu Lupu playing Schubert's Impromptus for piano on Decca.

The Grumiaux Trio and friends playing Mozart's string quintets on Phillips. 

I have other recordings, but I don't need them.


----------



## Merl

Becca said:


> While sometimes it is obvious, in general there is a fine line between where collecting merges into OCD.


OCD here. Lol....
.

.......


----------

